# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sonntag 18.9 Interboot Mnchen-Friedrichshafen-M

## bigxtra

Hey, 
hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Spritgeld wre dann vielleicht ertrglich  :Happy: 
Gre

----------

